# What 40 Years of collecting Looks Like



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Ever wonder what 40 years of collecting looks like?  I'll post more pics as I go through this unorganized confusion.  New collectors beware.  This is what happens when you don't spcialize.  Gee, what a mess.
 Where do I start.  OK inks


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Hate when that happens.    Try again Inks


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Food


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

More Food


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Master Inks


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Insulators


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Milks


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

More Milks


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Hutches


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Some meds (A-G I think)


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Some jugs


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Some jars


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Buster, Where did you get those pics of my house.   [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Hopefully yours is not as disorganized as my bottle room is.[:-] I'll try to get the soda,beers, and whiskeys next.


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Having a terrible time with the camera and lighting.[] Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## logueb (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a pic (I hope) of  some of the drugstore meds (embossed and unembossed).  Of all the hundreds that I have dug, there three that had a greenish tint, and one with an amethyst tint.  Most are always clear.


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm still having problems with the camera and lighting.  Here's one of  some small meds. and cobalts. Not a great pic.


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 15, 2007)

This is the coolest thread ever@!@#[] Thanks for posting all those for real, if I can ever accumulate half that many bottles ill be happy. Epic collection though dude look at those inks and meds!!!!11111@@#[]


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 19, 2007)

logue i have a slight  question ..in your food category
 there is a  botlle i am interested in knowing something about..it is the  fifth bottle in (including the smaller one slightly behind the one next to it  from the  right
 second row  down . it  is  ribbed and has a placement  for a  label..a  guy  at a local  construction place tryed  selling me it  for  5 $  but it was  a  cornflower blue color..should i go back and  grab it? it was a  gem i just had  my  debit card and  no cash on me...does it have a  company  name with it?

 if you  could answer i would  be ever greatful  thanks eric jayy...ps.thanks for the  glimpse into my  future


----------



## Brains (Jun 19, 2007)

nice inslators, whats the embossing on the insulators that are 4th an 5th from the left? They are cd 127's, one of the first threaded styles from around the  late 1860's to the early -1880's


----------



## logueb (Jun 19, 2007)

Eric, that's an early peppersauce bottle.  We were running into these kind of bottles 12 feet deep in a filled gulley.  I'm thinking that some of these were earlier than the 1880's.  I'll try to get some pics later. I don't believe that there is any embossing. I'll check. 

 Brains, I'll check to see what they are embossed.  I think I know the ones you are talking about.


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Eric, Here's a closeup of the ribbed peppersauce.  It has 20 rings and a place for a label.  I'm not sure of the price.  There's no embossing.


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Rear


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

neck


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

base


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Are these the ones Bryan? Hope this helps.


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Hemingray No. 9


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Brookfield 60


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

Brookfield embossed New York on back


----------



## logueb (Jun 20, 2007)

The Hemingray No. 9 has the patent date on the back May 2 1893


----------



## Brains (Jun 20, 2007)

The nes i am looking at are the 5th and 4th from the left and 7th and 8th from the right. Should say somthing on the drown above the wire grove or WU PATTERN or somthing on the skirt.


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally got the camera doing a little better.  A few sodas


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Corner of food group and household


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Meds


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

more meds, mostly unembossed


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Whiskey


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

a few beers


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

a few jumbo brand products


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

a few poisons


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

a few perfumes


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Bryan, I think that this is it.  It has a 7 on top and is embossed "WUT CO CAUVETS PAT FEB 22 70 W BROOKFIELD NO 65 FULTON ST NY"
 Hope this is the one you were talking about.


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice collection of bottles logueb, like the Jumbo jar at far left, it that a dressing bottle ? If so, I believe that is a pretty good one from what Cap told me once. By the way Cap, do you have some labels I can put on this jar ?? Found it the other day, didn't know this type of Jumbo jar came out with paper labels. It had one on the front and the back.


----------



## logueb (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks LC , These are just the ones on display.  You know how it is, boxes here, buckets full there.  Anyway, The Jumbo  all the way to the left is an oval peanut butter, and the one to the right is a  peppersauce.


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Both are nice regardless. I have a few posted on my bottle site, still have others in boxes I have never got to yet.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey L.C.
 You have some really nice Cincinnati sodas.
 Early this year I picked a cobalt paneled Rutherford soda. A deep cobalt with all the iron intact on the pontil.
 If your ever interested in selling or trading some of your Ohio sodas, let me know.
 I just sold a bunch of sodas on Glassworks last auction, but I still have some to trade plus bottles in other categories.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice collection of a variety of bottles.
 Your collection seems to be nicely displayed and organzied well.
 Disorganzied to me is when you trade or shell out some cash for a bottle you already have, but didn't know it. I just found out I have three Double d Kenneddy porters, one I dug about 5 years ago and the other two I traded for.
 When we moved to our present retirement home, I found a box of Drakes Plantation bitters that I hadn't opened in over 6 years.
 I think the problem with most collectors is that we love to collect and collect and collect.
 Stinger


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Stinger, I keep running out of room and shelf space.  I've tried to catalog and list , but the digging and collecting is just more fun.  Hopefully I'll get it all sorted out one day.  I like to locate the bottles without having to go through boxes so I just build more shelves.  Maybe one day I'll know exactly how many bottles are in the room.  The forum has gotten me more interested in the research . so I'm trying to more in the organizing.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

LC, Here's a pic of the base of that oval Jumbo.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

The rear of this one is embossed " Made from No 1 Grade Peanuts"


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's a closeup of the Jumbo Peppersauce.  Did Jumbo make any other products?


----------



## Brains (Jun 25, 2007)

thats the insulator i was lookin at. It is a cd 127 and the book is 15-20, nice insulator.


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Bryan, Thanks for pointing that one out.  I did a Google Patent search on Cauvet's Feb 22 1870 Patent.  This patent was for the first insulator to have molded inside screw threads for mounting on pegs.  Always great to have that historical info on a collectible.


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Stinger, will let you know. The Rutherford is a great soda, do not have one, but have seen several of them over they years.


----------



## LC (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics logueb, I have dug many Jumbos over the years, but have never popped one of those out. It sure jumps right out there and grabs you doesn't it ?


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on the peppersauce..sry it took so long to reply  i think im gonna go back and  snag the  cornflower one for  5$ embossed or not i want it = ) thanks ericjayy


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 25, 2007)

jumbo made peanut butter i know because ive seen a few posts on here with them in it..run a search


----------



## mwrobear (Jun 25, 2007)

*Awesome!!!*

Awesome bottle collection, you must have every wall in every room covered.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

Hey LC, sorry but I don't have any lables. They tend to be very elusive and when one does pop up it can get very pricey very quickly.


----------



## LC (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

Yes, I know Warren, I was just attempting to get a rise out of you! I am sure there are some out there some where, But I have never ever seen any if there is.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

Their out there!!! Sounds like we are talking aliens. [sm=lol.gif]
 I have seen red labels with yellow lettering and yellow labels with black lettering. Out bid but buckets full each time.[&o]


----------



## LC (Jun 26, 2007)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

It would be nice to have a set to put on it, I would settle for a copy of them, just so a person could see what the labels actually looked like.


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, I have several of the beehive peppersauces, one was made by 3 Rivers and the other two unknown. The value depends on the collector I have some really nice ERD, peppersauce not round but 6 sided. Here's a pic of it.
 Keep digging.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Cajun , That's a great peppersauce there. I haven't hit a good spot lately, but I'm always looking. They really made those food containers fancy during those years.  Can you imagine the time and effort it took to create a mold to make that 6 sided beehive peppersauce bottle?


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 6, 2007)

second picture, second shelve, second bottle from right beside amber one. It is a clear tall curved bottle. I have one and have not been able to identify it. Can you tell me what it is and who made it? I figure it is medicine, but would like to know more. Thanks.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have anything with bloomington, normal, leroy, or lexington illinois embosed on it ????


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are so Awesome!
 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 28, 2009)

another awesome thread... that's a "boss" collection, Bruce!!! []


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

ALSO A "GROOVY" COLLECTION![8D] DANG WISH I HAD ALL THE BOTTLES I EVER HAD! GREAT COLLECTION,WHAT 40 HAPPY BOTTLE COLLECTING YEARS YOU HAD! JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang Buster!!!!!!!!!!!!![]----Awsesome[sm=rolleyes.gif]-----Fred.


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Logue, I love all the pic's and I have no doubt I see at least 11 bottles from Paterson so I am putting my claim in now and fully expect that you'll do the right thing here and send me all of them. I will pay you the fair price as I see it and that will be that, you will be credited with having supplied me the bottles now and any in the future with nice little notes taped under each bottle, there will be no further discussion on this matter and I await their arrival with neither anxiousness nor baited breath. I'll let you know when I get them and send apporpriate thanx at that time and that time only....
                 Jim...











 ROFL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## downeastdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

Thanks for sharing your collection with us!   This time of year, it is great to see a bunch of photos of great bottles. So many different types and colors.  I'm dying to get out diggin, and seeing your stuff so nicely displayed, gets me itchin to get out in the mud . Happy New Year.


----------



## logueb (Jan 15, 2010)

*RE: Awesome!!!*

Thanks for all the wonderful comments.  I was truly surprised to see this old thread pop up.  Two years of digging has increased the collection since these pics were taken.  So I need to take some updated photos.  I've continued to dig through the cold and frozen ground, just haven't had the time to post.  Thanks again for looking and good luck digging.


----------

